# Cockapoo Cakes??



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you remember some time ago someone on here put a picture of some Cockapoo cakes, cannot remember if they were for people or dogs to eat but they looked really good. Trying to get a picture of it again as I am getting someone to make a Giant Cupcake for our daughters birthday and I want that picture to show them. Any help would be greatly received.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yes I do remember them ???? oh cant remember who posted them ... I will have a search  

Oh I want a cockapoo bday cake please xxx


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I think Mairi that has Molly posted it or the cakes looked like Molly!?  Maybe not!?!??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

This thread 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12225&highlight=cake


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love these cakes!! That is a great picture....... And one very well behaved pooch not to scoff them before the camera has clicked! - I doubt if that was Ralph posing the cakes would not of survived long enough for a picture.
Well done Jo for finding it so quickly!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Are these the cupcakes you were thinking of cockerpoo61? 

I can just imagine a giant size one for human consumption, yummy, your lucky daughter


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Tracey, two things I love are Cockapoos and Cakes  .. so a cockapoo cake won't get past me lol ... also quite fond of kids, family and friends and if they have cake or cockapoos even better


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Are these the cupcakes you were thinking of cockerpoo61?
> 
> I can just imagine a giant size one for human consumption, yummy, your lucky daughter


Yes those are the ones, thanks a lot Jo. Thinking of getting a Giant Cupcake like those and then some individual ones in matching colours of our Cockapoos, though not so sure about the black ones!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Those cupcakes are so cute love it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just seen this one as well. Didnt Mo post a picture of one she"d made ???


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Just seen this one as well. Didnt Mo post a picture of one she"d made ???


I posted a cockapoo cake, but I was not the creator, I havent had anyone order one, and I just couldnt cut into a cockapoo cake...lol.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Just seen this one as well. Didnt Mo post a picture of one she"d made ???


This looks quite a good cake, are you able to post it as a different format or email it me as I cannot copy it so my cake maker can have a look at it please


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Course I can if you send me your email address but I just googled Cockapoo cake at that image came up ... But let me know x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Course I can if you send me your email address but I just googled Cockapoo cake at that image came up ... But let me know x


Yes just googled it and found it now, thanks.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mo you can make me one please   along with one of those pulled pork rolls please lol  

You know I love my grub


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL do you think customs will let me through with some Pulled pork stowed away?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

worth a try lol   it looks delicious.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe the recipe will have to do


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Maybe the recipe will have to do


haha I will look into it and see what happens...otherwise we will have to book a full day in your kitchen to make you some delicious treats!


----------

